# How about this one?



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

Caught this






one in a gravel pit. She weighed over 7lbs..


----------



## junkyardbass (Mar 19, 2006)

Talk about a football! That has to be one of the fattest Lm bass I've seen. You catch that resently? Odd for it to be that fat this time of year. Nice catch!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

WOW What a hog!

Someone please take me to one of these "secret" gravel pits so I can catch a new PB


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Are you going to post this pic every week?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

holy crap talk about fat!!!


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

Heres a stringer I got last year in wisconsin on the cranberry flowages,to put the pic in perspective the smallest bass was 20 inches and over 5 pounds,the big pig was 24inches and weighed just at 9 pounds


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

prochallenger ,they would look even better back in the water swimming away . that would be a great sack in a tourny.:B


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

They look even better mounted on a stringer above my counter in my bait store,kind of a promo,thanks


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

9lbs would i think be a wisconsin record, and if those fish are somehow actually that big they would have all been upwards of ten years old. congrats i have never been able to knock out 40+years of fish in one fell swoop. did they taste good or did you just kill them to show them off, bait shop or no thats just irresponsible


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

riverKing said:


> 9lbs would i think be a wisconsin record, and if those fish are somehow actually that big they would have all been upwards of ten years old. congrats i have never been able to knock out 40+years of fish in one fell swoop. did they taste good or did you just kill them to show them off, bait shop or no thats just irresponsible


Incorrect, the Wisconsin record largemouth bass of 11 pounds, 3 ounces was taken from Lake Ripley in Jefferson County in 1940, and Wisconsin's top smallmouth bass weighing 9 pounds, 1 ounce was pulled out of Indian Lake in Oneida County back in 1950. 

Here we go again on the C&R debate.....


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

I catch hundreds of bass each year,some small any more large like this,I keep a few,this was a great stringer mount,to each their own,Im glad were in america were we have choices and dont have to listen to the status quoe,enjoy,and also these fish are that big,did I detect a bit of jealousy?Eat your heart out,also riverking your a idiot,ps they tasted great.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Also in America we can choose NOT to patronize one's store. What was the name of yours?


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

that is not a 9lb bass. sounds like the same old story...go to the bait store.....yeah they are bitin like crazy......even saw a guy catch a 10 pounder the other day..........I have caught 26 inch bass that were much fatter that weighed 8 lbs. Nice fish. Too bad they will never really weigh 9lbs.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

prochallenger said:


> Eat your hearts out,you have never even caught a 26 inch carp college punk,and also in america we can refuse to serve assholes muskyboy!


moderators can we please do somethimg about this guy. There is no need for this kind of talk on this site.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

better check your scale,although those are nice fish a 24" needs one hell of a belly to go 9#.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

V-MAX200 said:


> moderators can we please do somethimg about this guy. There is no need for this kind of talk on this site.


Exactly! Go back to your little store!


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

Do the math 24 inches x 18.8 inch girth,over 9 pounds if you can calculate,the fish doesnt have to have a fat gut to have a large girth,the fish was thick,it doesnt matter,ive seen these types on other forums,ready to put someone down,its the only time they comment,they lay in the weeds waiting,


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

1catdaddy1 said:


> better check your scale,although those are nice fish a 24" needs one hell of a belly to go 9#.


Yea really. Better count your change twice if you go to his store.You never did say the name of your store.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry,but i am not trying to downgrade anyone-just to here for realism,if you figure that fish at 24 inches and 18.8 inch girth,it is weighing right at 10 1/2 #. so,once again check your scale or the math.


----------



## collegekid (Apr 28, 2007)

sorry I just get annoyed with people saying they catch 10 lb bass when they are indeed smaller. Or in this case a nice 6-7 pounder that weighs nine supposedly. It happens all the time and takes away from our sport and the guys that do catch a real trophy.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

prochallenger said:


> Heres a stringer I got last year in wisconsin on the cranberry flowages,to put the pic in perspective the smallest bass was 20 inches and over 5 pounds,the big pig was 24inches and weighed just at 9 pounds


oh and by the way your bass are not as long as you say they are. If those are 2x6 boards on that dock then your big fish is only at the most 18 inches long and about 3 lbs. the proff is in the picture.


----------



## prochallenger (Jan 9, 2008)

this is the calculator I used ,You can go nto several diff sites and get several diff answers,from 9 pounds on up,so Ill stick to this onemive found none that say its smaller,only sites that say its bigger,beieve it http://njbassanglers.com/bweight.php


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well now!!! Since your going to hide behind your computer and not tell us about your little bait store, stop w/ your CLASSLESS comments!! WHAT is the NAME of YOUR LITTLE STORE and I'll stop by and we can "talk" about your comments!!! Oh yea and are you ready to meet "Big Daddy"?


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Muskyman said:


> Well now!!! Since your going to hide behind your computer and not tell us about your little bait store, stop w/ your CLASSLESS comments!! WHAT is the NAME of YOUR LITTLE STORE and I'll stop by and we can "talk" about your comments!!! Oh yea and are you ready to meet "Big Daddy"?


hey muskyman when you going I'd like to see that 18 inch 9lb bass!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

V-MAX200 said:


> hey muskyman when you going I'd like to see that 18 inch 9lb bass!


I can see it now. Welcome to Mather Wi. home of Dans Smarta$$ Tackle, home of the Wisc. wannabe state record 18" 9# bass! Sounds like a road trip!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well there went another thread down the tube due to the same old c&r debate.
there was no excuse for prochallenger's remarks,but would think some of you people would know by now,the odds of things staying civil when you start busting people's chops every chance you get.


----------

